# dennerle depoint mix professionel



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

If ,Try someone this soil from Dennerle Depoint mix professionel
what results have?
Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That substrate's description makes me believe it is very similar to the other baked clay substrates, like Flourite, Soilmaster, Turface, etc. It isn't available here so I haven't seen or tried it.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I've used it. No better than any other off-the-shelf substrate IME.


----------

